# What ever happend to harley wax?



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks 
After having a clear out in my garage over the weekend i found an old tub of harley wax. So i gave the car a quick clean and applied a coat and OMG :doublesho what a finish it seems to give a deeper wetter look after one coat that the two previous coats of SN i had then the beading is a different story plus i only paid around a tenner for it. 
Now ive spent all day trying to find someone who sells it as i want to buy some more but i cant seem to find a stockist. So anyone have any clues as to where i can get some?

Many Thanks


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a used can for sale:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1611932&postcount=1

I'm not sure where you can get it in your area, but I've read some posts suggesting ebay.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

theres only one seller that i have seen and hes on ebay :thumb: i used this guy and hes good


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

cheers folks 
Ive got about 20% left in my current tin so i think ill get some off ebay and stick it to one side until i need it. 

Thanks again


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

You can get it here but dont know shipping costs

http://harlywax.com/HarlyWax/


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

so this is good stuff then?...might give it a try and buy some to put on the wifes fiesta?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Harley wax has to be the most easy peasy weasy wax to use, So easy to buff off its unreal.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Johnny Woods is the man http://www.woodsautomotive.co.uk/Harlywax.htm try that link.

I use it, looks great after one coat, easy peasy to use and lasts ages, last coat I put on I thought I would see how long til I had to do another and it was still beading well after a few months 

Yes you can get it cheap on ebay as well, great stuff and smells great! 

I have been looking around at other stuff, but just cant find anything that I think will work as well for the price.

Put it on the wifes silver New Beetle last weekend and here is a pic of it:










Regards James


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

daz4311 said:


> so this is good stuff then?...might give it a try and buy some to put on the wifes fiesta?


Yes mate in my opinion it is that good plus for the price you really cant go wrong. Apply it leave to haze for 5 mins then buff off it really is that easy, ill be puttin my SN away for special occasions:thumb:


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

completely off topic, but i'm having trouble reading anything in this thread because of James avatar!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Shall I remove it then......!


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't do it!!! I like it too


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

al_lotus said:


> completely off topic, but i'm having trouble reading anything in this thread because of James avatar!


She is rather nice


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Harley Wax and a cool avatar, what better combo than that!!


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

streaky said:


> She is rather nice


Sorry what was the topic?:argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Camera moves a bit too fast for me... but still nice!

:thumb:


----------



## grobygruger (Aug 12, 2009)

try this place in devon; http://www.woodsautomotive.co.uk/Harlywax.htm


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

grobygruger said:


> try this place in devon; http://www.woodsautomotive.co.uk/Harlywax.htm


this is the guy thats on ebay :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thats where I got it from, got mine about 18 months ago, have been waxing our two cars, plus done my parents cars, plus my mates at the weekend, plus my double decker bus and still have about half the tub left 

Woods are very good, quick delivery and well packaged, recommended 

Just got the sample bottle of Heritage today, so washed the car to put some on to see what its like and my Harly I put on a couple of weeks seems to be beading better than ever at the moment, so didnt use it!

James


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Many thanks to Benjy for reuniting me with an "old friend" - I love Harly Wax.
My tin arrived yesterday and I've already applied it - just fabulous!










Regards,
Steve


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

i bought mine from ebay


----------



## marley12 (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anybody got an idea of the price delivered for the harley wax please?
(I looked on e-bay and no luck!! also the price wasnt mentioned on his web-site!). Cheers!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

According to his website, the wax is £17.99 and P&P at the bottom of the page, £2.38.

http://www.woodsautomotive.co.uk/Harlywax.htm

Hope this helps.

James


----------



## marley12 (Aug 2, 2009)

james_19742000 said:


> According to his website, the wax is £17.99 and P&P at the bottom of the page, £2.38.
> 
> http://www.woodsautomotive.co.uk/Harlywax.htm
> 
> ...


Cheers James! I must be going blind!!!! I looked at the site earlier and didnt see the b****y price!!!!!!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

No probs mate, if you get it, let us know what you think


----------

